# Shady Brook Farms Marinated Turkey Strips



## BreezyCooking (Aug 21, 2006)

I posted this over on the "Sunday Night Dinner" thread over on the "Today's Menu" forum, but thought you poultry-lovers might enjoy the review as well.

Last night I tried something new, & it was really quite delicious.

Although I'm not normally a fan of processed food, I picked up a package of Shady Brook Farms marinated turkey strips on sale. Bought the "Chipotle Citrus" flavor. Sauteed up some red bell pepper, mildly hot banana pepper, & Vidalia onion; shredded some lettuce, cilantro, & sharp cheddar cheese; warmed up some whole-wheat flour tortillas; then sauteed up the marinated turkey strips. We then each made our own whatever-you-want-to-call-them - fajitas, soft tacos, burritos - you get the idea.

I'll definitely be buying these again. We each had 4 LARGE tortilla/wraps/whatever apiece, with some leftover for my lunch today, & the amount easily could have been stretched to make double that. The turkey strips were smoky/spicy without being overwhelming, & best of all - not salty AT ALL - which is something I always find unpleasant the few times I use processed or preprepared products.

Shady Brook also has these marinated turkey strips in a "Mild Herb" flavor. I'll be trying those next!!! Think they might make a terrific pseudo "Cheese-Steak Sandwich", or a great addition to a main course salad.

Oh, & the cost was a "whopping" $2.94. It would have cost me a lot more to buy turkey cutlets, cut them into strips, & marinate them myself.


----------

